# Details of UK Based Beauty Boxes (Monthly subscription cosmetics samples)



## spittingpink (Sep 17, 2011)

Ok, so I just wrote an article for my blog (found in my signature) but I thought it was crying out to be shared here!

So with all the Birchbox threads on here I was a lil jealous of all the monthly treats our US buddies get, so...with a lil research I've found a number of UK beauty boxes online so I thought I'd share!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Firstly *Glossybox*, this is the one I subscribe to and got my first one this month. 
Seems to be a collection of the more high end beauty products and previous boxes show that there are some full sized products included, with discount code for the various full sized products, all for for Â£12.95 inc P&amp;P. See my review of my September box here - http://spittingpink.blogspot.com/2011/09/september-glossybox.html or view more details and previous boxes at the Glossy box Site here  - http://www.glossybox.co.uk/
The site also has a reward system for feedback called Glossydots, the website claims "_The idea of GlossyDots is very simple: Collect up to 1000 GlossyDots and receive a GLOSSYBOX completely free. This means that we convert your monthly subscription of Â£10 into GlossyDots. You receive 20 GlossyDots for each completed individual product survey._" the only problem is, I've not been able to access this yet (along with the Beauty Profile page) and have been advised this feature is not currently working.
Below is the list of brands that they advertise for the Glossybox.





Beauty website *Feelunique.com* have now created their own beautyboxes which are Â£9.95 inc P&amp;P found here on the site - http://www.feelunique.com/beautybox
The site claims "_5 deluxe beauty samples every month_" and much like Glossybox "_Savings when purchasing full-size products_" that are automatically applied to your account (assuming these only apply on their own site.)
Below is the list of brands that they advertise for the beauty box.





*Latest in Beauty *found at* *http://www.latestinbeauty.com, took me a lil while to figure out but here it goes.


*Option 1:* You fill in a beauty profile and from that your given a selection of around 4 samples in each of the 3 categories  Skincare, Make up &amp; Fragrances and Hair &amp; Body products. (none of which seemed very impressive).
You are sent these 3 products of your choice for Â£1. (which you have to pay via text.)


*Option 2:* Again you build the selection yourself, though it appears you can have as many as you like, though these samples are charged between Â£2-Â£12 each, then the box is sent with free P&amp;P. (brand options were: Abahna, BioEffect, Burts Bees, Cowshed, Dr Lewinns, Madara, Murad, Realhair, Richard Ward &amp; Sunshots.


*Option 3: *Themed boxes. there only appears to be one and it's called the "CEW (Cosmetic Executive Womens) 2011 Beauty insiders winners box" (bit of a mouthful) the website claims there is Â£20 worth of samples....

The box contains the following samples:

Clarins Multi-Active Day Early Wrinkle Correction Cream â€“ 15ml tube 
Batiste Dry Shampoo â€“ 50ml can (fragrance may vary)

Nivea For Men Q10 Revitalising Gel â€“ 15ml tube

Balance Me Rose Otto Body Wash â€“ 55ml bottle

Dr. Organic Rose Otto Skin Lotion â€“ 5ml Sachet

Lanolips 101 Ointment - Sachet

 Don't think I'd pay Â£20 for it!   All in all...I'm not that impressed, but may be worth keeping an eye on to see if the product range increases.   *Boudoir Prive *found at their site here - http://www.boudoirprive.co.uk seem much more like the Glossybox from their site, aimed more towards the luxury premium products at Â£10 inc P&amp;P. Below is the list of brands that they advertise for Boudoir Prive. 

   Finally, the last one I came across is *Amarya* who supply a  selection of natural and organic beauty products and they have released their own Beauty Box which can be found on their site here -  http://www.amarya.co.uk/index.php/amarya-beauty-box.html The website doesnt give too much information, but it claims that there are "_Full sized product(s) worth at least Â£20 from our leading brands, Trial-sized products and samples of the newest products and a__n exclusive mystery offer only available to Beauty Box subscribers._" and I cant find any information about P&amp;P but the details suggest it is just Â£10 per month.   Ok, so, thats all the Beautyboxes I can find in the UK, if you know of any others, then please do contact me/comment on the post and let me know so I can add them to the list, or try them out myself!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 17, 2011)

Cool! Glad to here those in the UK have more options than Glossybox.


----------



## spittingpink (Sep 17, 2011)

Yeah, I'm gonna try a few and will let people know the results!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Firefox7275 (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi *Spittingpink*, have you signed up for the Amarya box? If so would you like to refer me since I read about it here?


----------



## spittingpink (Oct 9, 2011)

Hi firefox, I have not joined it. I joined Feel Unique, Glossybox and Latest in Beauty so far.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *Firefox7275* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi *Spittingpink*, have you signed up for the Amarya box? If so would you like to refer me since I read about it here?


----------



## spittingpink (Oct 9, 2011)

btw....there is also a new Beautybox in the UK http://www.carmine.co.uk/ Â£12.75 inc p&amp;p for "5 generously-sized product miniatures from a wide variety of product categories"


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Oct 9, 2011)

Good to know if I'll ever move to the UK  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ditzymakeup (Oct 9, 2011)

I signed up for the Feel Unique one! I'll let you know how I like it!


----------



## spittingpink (Nov 4, 2011)

I've cancelled Glossybox...too many issues with the site and the service and I'm not impressed with the content at all, but I'm defo keeping my Feel Unique one! love that so far!! all the products have been used so far!


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 4, 2011)

So exactly what happened with Glossybox that made you quit?


----------



## spittingpink (Nov 5, 2011)

they made it more expensive, the beauty profile didnt work on the site, they reduced the number of glossy dot points you could get for feedback, they send out damaged stock and even though most other boxes (that are cheaper) send out 6 Items, they decided to send out 6 as a treat for their 6th box.

They send out loads of perfume samples which I dont think add much value as these are often given away free in stores anyway and the last pack they sent out 3 items of the same brand and these were all age defence products, which I wouldnt have really said (from the blogs I read) are their market.

Compared to FeelUnique, where I've put all the products I got in it to use, where as I havent really used much of the glossybox stuff. Who knows, this months feel unique box may let me down, but last month, their samples were much bigger and affordable!


----------



## Cinnamon Cocoa (Nov 5, 2011)

In Germany there is the Glossybox and Douglas Box of Beauty. I'm currently trying the german Glossy.


----------



## Briar Rose (Dec 30, 2011)

I get all of them at the minute. Just subbed to Amarya so should get it this month and I'm going to cancel Glossybox as well - Even with the age defence stuff (which I need) it's still not my thing!

Feel Unique and Carmine are my faves though. FU gives more useable products and Carmine has quirky brands that I really like (like The Balm blusher that is now my daily blush).

The Latest in Beauty one is kind of fun - I've had all the themed boxes and the are ju7st sampe boxes but so far I've only paid about Â£3-5 for them. The fragrance box was good with a really dinky bottle of SpaceNK laughter that was worth the price of the box! The luxury samples are travel sizes really, rather than samples si are quite good value. I use several different emails so I can get my favourites (Bio-effect!) a couiple of times instead of just once.

Boudour Prive have been taken over by JolieBox and I may stick with them if that improves the samples, otherwise they'll be going the way of GlossyBox. The actual box is better now - didn't like the flappy magnetic thing!

XX


----------



## BeautyBoudior (Feb 8, 2012)

This is a great review! Hats off  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I've subscribed to Glossybox for a while now but this has inspired my to try others. 

You can read my review on January 2012 Glossybox on my blog www.katiesbeautyboudoir.blogspot.com x


----------



## Joy Ejura (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi Ladies, SO great to see other beauty lovers in one place. Just stopping by to let you all know about a new beauty box called Pamper Secrets which is launching a week today in the UK! Visit www.facebook.com/amiteeuk to enter a competition to win one of the first boxes! and visit www.amiteeuk.com to sign up for more info!


----------



## Joy Ejura (Mar 10, 2012)

The subscription to Amitee's Pamper Secrets box is now open! what makes it unique is the it works according to your profile so you will receive product suited to your hair and skin type each month. http://www.amiteeuk.com/boxes


----------



## spittingpink (May 20, 2012)

Just a quick update. Feel Unique was cancelled a while back, with a suggestion they were developing a better service but nothing has been since.

There is also another UK service called https://www.shesaidbeauty.com/home Â£9 per month, plus Â£2.95 p&amp;p.

French JollieBox has taken over Boudoir Prive and Glossybox has taken over the short lived _Carmine box._


----------



## Sabrina47 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi Girls!

Thanks for all these informations!
I have just discovered a new Beauty Box that is just amazing!! Its name is Betrousse, it's a french based company.
There's only full-sized products inside, and you don't have to subscribe: you buy it only if you like it! Prices are very nice: you get the box for only Â£19 instead of Â£130 or Â£150!!
As they're french, we discover french quality brands.

I love it!


----------

